# I Am Handsome



## hikari37lito

How do I say "I am handsome!" in Japanese?


----------



## Aoyama

watashi wa handosamu desu 　私はハンドサムです。
A bold statement, if there was any.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hikar, read the following thread please. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=257591

Three or 4 decades, ハンサム　was used for a goodlooking man.

Now, it sounds a little archaic already.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## almostfreebird

um we don't pronounce "d" in this case, so it's going to be:

watashi wa hansamu desu 　私はハンサムです。 always meaning I'm good looking.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Soory ! Usually nobody has the nerve to say " I am handsome". I correct the
sentence to ; He is handsome ". ( 彼は　ハンサムです。　）

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Aoyama

> um we don't pronounce "d" in this case, so it's going to be:
> 
> watashi wa hansamu desu 　私はハンサムです。


True ! I'm always trying to get gairaigo_(es)_ right in japanese. A hopeless fight ...

If you have the nerve to believe you're handsome and shout it out loud, then better pronounce the D ...


----------



## Cereth

I agree is very weird that a japanese man say to himself or when speaking about himself: I am handsome.

Women usually call handsome men as : "kakoii" or "ikemen"

when I say your avatar was "kakkoii" what I said ...I´m just wondering who he is.....


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cereth said:


> I agree is very weird that a japanese man say to himself or when speaking about himself: I am handsome.
> 
> Women usually call handsome men as : "kakoii" or "ikemen"
> 
> when I say your avatar was "kakkoii" what I said ...I´m just wondering who he is.....


 
かっこいい、　イケメン　has gained more popularity recently.

But, in october 2006, you should not say :

あなたの息子（むすこ）　は　イケメンですね。　Your son is very "Ikemen".
"Ikemen " spoils the polieness of the whole sentence. 

あなたのむすこさんは　かっこいいですね。　is acceptable.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Cereth

Why is that Hiro?
Maybe because "kakkoii" is like "good looking" only and ikemen is also as good looking and sexy?

Does ikemen sound dasai -tacky- for you?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cereth said:


> Why is that Hiro?
> Maybe because "kakkoii" is like "good looking" only and ikemen is also as good looking and sexy?


 
Cereth san, no, it does not imply that.  イケメンというのはふざけた　言い方だからです。

いける　＋　面　（　めん　）　

いける　does not mean " can go ". 

Example : この酒は　いける。　This sake is good. ( will work ). 
面　（　めん　）　is a mask. 

So, it's to rude to say that your son wears a good-looking mask.  

”めん”　can be mistaken easily for " Men - noodles ". when s;poken.

Therefore, we say 甘いマスク　－　sweet looking mask ( face ). 
dulce cara in Spanish.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

I would like to advise you to use the word 男前　（　おとこまえ　）。　It 
can be used by men and women, young and old, referring to 
men, young and old.  You don't need to worry about its
appropiate use like other words. 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## etudian

The only natural way of saying "I'm good looking" in Japanese I can think of is to use ルックス (rukkusu, looks).

ルックスは悪くありません。
(rukkusu wa waruku arimasenn.)
(I'm not bad looking.)
(Literally, my looks aren't bad.)

ルックスはいい方です。
(rukkusu wa iihou desu.)
(I'm better looking than average.)
(Literally, my looks are better than average.)

But I'm not sure if these sentences work for everyone.

If you want to make a bold statement about yourself in a natural way, you should add 自分で言うのもなんですが (or 自分で言うのもあれですが) at the beginning.

自分で言うのもなんですが、私はイケメン/かっこいい/男前/ハンサムです。
(jibun de iu nomo nan desuga, ...)
(Maybe I shouldn't say this myself, but ...)

To me, イケメン/かっこいい/男前/ハンサム are all slightly different, like this.

Brad Pitt is イケメン.
Tom Cruise is　かっこいい.
George Clooney is　男前.
Alec Baldwin was　ハンサム when he was young.

These are forced examples, and people may disagree. Also, any of the above men is a top candidate in any category in any case. (ハンサム sounds old fashioned to me, so I wouldn't use it at all myself.)


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cereth said:


> Why is that Hiro?
> Maybe because "kakkoii" is like "good looking" only and ikemen is also as good looking and sexy?
> 
> Does ikemen sound dasai -tacky- for you?


 
Cereth san,

The word セクシー　is used recently also for men.   Watanabe Ken
is said to be the most sexy Japanese actor in the United States. = 
渡辺謙は　アメリカで　いちばん　セクシーな　日本の俳優（　はいゆう）　といわれて
います。　We do not call him Ikemen.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Cereth

and what about iroppoi? can it be used for men?


----------



## Flaminius

I think _iroppoi _is glamorous.  Cannot think of either being used for men...


----------



## Cereth

Glamorous???
Somebody told me Iroppoi meant sexy...I was mistaken then!


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

Hmmm. According to 三省堂提供「EXCEED 和英辞典」
色っぽい means amorous; coquettish.

But this has nothing to do about the connotations that it has in spoken language.

EDIT:

I found this on Yahoo! Dic.

* 色っぽい*
     amorous, erotic，((口)) sexy; 〔女性が〕alluring

xxxx
 
 *色っぽい女*
 an _alluring_ [_attractive_] woman／a _sexy_ girl


As far as I know, is used mostly for and by womans.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

s_a_n_t_i said:


> Hmmm. According to 三省堂提供「EXCEED 和英辞典」
> 色っぽい means amorous; coquettish.
> 
> But this has nothing to do about the connotations that it has in spoken language.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I found this on Yahoo! Dic.
> 
> * 色っぽい*
> amorous, erotic，((口)) sexy; 〔女性が〕alluring
> 
> xxxx
> 
> *色っぽい女*
> an _alluring_ [_attractive_] woman／a _sexy_ girl
> 
> 
> As far as I know, is used mostly for and by womans.


Santi san


色っぽい女だなあ　！。　A remark usually by a man towards a woman.

Sometimes, a woman envies her friend's womanly charm.

良子さんは　お色気（いろけ）が　あって　うらやましい。

色っぽい目つき　＝　alluring eyes = mirada hechicera in Spanish.

色っぽい　＝　alluring+ charming+ erotic + coquetish+ seductive+sexy
The nuance differs a little depending on the context.The word reminds
me of a charm of a Japanesewoman clad in kimono, classical charm. 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## etudian

Maybe we can add to the list "nimaime" (二枚目)  and "iiotoko" (いい男).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

二枚目
http://blog.livedoor.jp/yhi0126/archives/50692085.html
二枚目の役　（　にまいめのやく　）　is a role of a handsome looking man, usually of a protagonist which an actor plays in a Kabuki play. This word can be 
used now also referring to a movie or T.V. actor.

三枚目の役　is a secondary and usually comical  role of an actor who plays 
in a theater. He should not be good-looking and put on a make-up to 
be taken so. The face of an actor of 二枚目の役　is painted in white, 
which indicates that he is a good-looking man. Some actors who play
a role of 二枚目　are not really good-looking.


The meanings of いい男　can varries depending on the contexts,


男も　ほれぼれする　いい男だ。　How do you translate this sentence.?

Hiro Sasaki


----------

